# Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question???????



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Have you ever wonder why hella or another make doesn't make a dual round setup like the Golf for the Jetta??? I always tought about this. I like the jetta front end and also like the dual round setup, but don't want to put the golf front end.
With all the jettas available here, I think it would be a nice option to have . 
I remember once hearing that projektzwoo already did a dual round for the jetta but only did a few. I don't believe it , but i don't remember from where I heard it.
I also sent an email to hella about this ,but never answered me back.
what is your opinion on this. if a jetta dual round would be available would you buy it?? it would give a BMW look to it









[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:39 PM 11-17-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 10:40 PM 11-17-2002]


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

Generally what people do is install a Golf dual round kit, Golf grill and hood
and be done with it. I think the reason they don't do one for the Jetta itself
is because the dual rounds just wouldn't look that great in the rectangular space 
the stock headlights occupy. Never did care for that shape anyway. 
ian


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (Daemon42)*

The reason they dont offer any such lights for the Jetta is that Hella focuses mainly on he Euro market. In Europe, the Vento was slow seller compared to the Golf and Golf wagon. Out of 12 produced A3 chassis cars, only one was a Vento.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

I'm with you on this point *vento 95 GL* . I would buy a set if they were available! While in Italy, I did not see one MK3 Jetta/Vento. I saw one Bora....that's it! Golfs, Polos, Passat......and most of them wagons. 
Our cars are not very popular over there, but it doesn't mean Hella should disregard the US and Canadian markets where people love these cars!


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

Couldn't you install a set of Golf dual rounds and and golf grill. Then use a grill spolier/eyelid all the way across? That would retain the square shape of the jetta and you get your dual rounds. Or you could do a custom job like this p-chop.








I would do this on my car in a hot minute if I could fugure out how.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm with you on this point *vento 95 GL* . I would buy a set if they were available! While in Italy, I did not see one MK3 Jetta/Vento. I saw one Bora....that's it! Golfs, Polos, Passat......and most of them wagons. 
Our cars are not very popular over there, but it doesn't mean Hella should disregard the US and Canadian markets where people love these cars![HR][/HR]​yeah that's what I say too. Do you know how many Jetta there is here and how much people modify them. I think for a company like hella to make some plastic masks for the Jetta would not that hard, right??








Anyways I was thinking about doing it . I'm going to speak with a company here that specializes in abs plastic and such. they can make anything you want, but the thing is that it's $$$$ I'm sure they charge around 700-1000$ just to do the mold and designing the part. i would do it knowing if people would really buy it , but then I'm not sure if I'm willing to invest that kind of money. Anyways, we should sign a kind of petition and send it to hella







maybe it could work. Maybe it could work with the influence of vortex. they're the reason why we have the 337 and now soon arriving R32
For the person that said it would look ugly, I don't think so. so are you saying the bmw have ugly frontends








And gsantelli, I saw like 4 ventos when I went in Italy this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very fun trip!!!










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 5:38 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyways I was thinking about doing it . I'm going to speak with a company here that specializes in abs plastic and such. they can make anything you want, but the thing is that it's $$$$ I'm sure they charge around 700-1000$ just to do the mold and designing the part. i would do it knowing if people would really buy it , but then I'm not sure if I'm willing to invest that kind of money. Anyways, we should sign a kind of petition and send it to hella







maybe it could work. 
And gsantelli, I saw like 4 ventos when I went in Italy when i went this summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very fun trip!!!







[HR][/HR]​That's a lot of *GREEN* to invest in lights for the average person. 
What part of Italy did you go to? I was in Calabria.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
That's a lot of *GREEN* to invest in lights for the average person. 
What part of Italy did you go to? I was in Calabria.[HR][/HR]​yep that's a lot of $$$ to invest. It's an idea i'm looking,but i'm far from doing it







i need the money for other things.
well I've been to many places. Mostly I went to my parents village called Campolieto. it's 15 km from Campobasso, Molise. I stayed alot in Rome because my uncle has his company there. I went to Venezia for a couple of days, Pescara,Rimini, Termoli>> hehehehe







a lot of places








My aunt is Calabrese too. 
here is a picture of what I'm talking about. I know the Job is poor ,but i don't have photoshop. so If someone has a picture of hella lights, do it with photoshop, it would be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car is courtesy of Lost boy scout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 6:39 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here is a picture of what I'm talking about. I know the Job is poor ,but don't have photoshop. so If someone has a picture of hella lights, do it with photoshop, it would be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car is courtesy of Lost boy scout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







[HR][/HR]​Well, its rough, but I can definitely see a nice set of lights being produced for our Jetta's. Maybe make the low beams a little bigger....what do you think?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (gsantelli)*

well I did the low beams like that to replicate the hella dual rounds which have smaller outter lights. but yes for the vento it would be nicer with slightly bigger low beams , but they would have to be projectors







so we can put HIDs








I think this would be a really nice option for those with Jettas that want a different look. It looks good me thinks










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 7:40 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

strictly foreign makes dual rounds for the A3 jetta.
you guys take it from here..


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (gotta_jet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]strictly foreign makes dual rounds for the A3 jetta.
you guys take it from here..[HR][/HR]​I believe those are like golf dual rounds and they provide an extention to cover the gap . doesn't count for me and plus SF is bad quality and ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

here is a pic of the SF kit. very ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















what I want is keep the jetta grille.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

Sorry to disappoint you, but Hella probably won't be making anything new for the MK3 Golf/Jetta (Vento).
The focus now in towards the new cars, MK4 for then next year or so, then the MK5.


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

ahhh..that's crappier than i thought.
looks just like a jetta grille spoiler, with the sides cut to contour the lights!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry to disappoint you, but Hella probably won't be making anything new for the MK3 Golf/Jetta (Vento).
The focus now in towards the new cars, MK4 for then next year or so, then the MK5.[HR][/HR]​I'm not looking for them to release a new product?? they just have to make new masks
for the jetta.








replace those by specific jetta shape and voila hella jetta dual rounds.
Wow that wasn't so hard!!










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:03 AM 11-19-2002]


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

I think that you might have a better chance of getting this done by talking to someone that sells the G3 kits here in the states and then asking them if they would venture with you to produce the new trim rings and make them work with the current kit. Then they could be exclusive resellers here in the states. You are going too high up the latter by talking to Hella USA to get anything done. Talk to cullen, tell him you are willing to invest money and time in the design if they (new dimensions/in.proUSA) would pledge to market, help produce and sell the product once you produce a kit.
Would you have to redesign the kit depending on weather a euro rad support or NA rad support was used? You'd have to pledge R & D to one of the rad supports or the other if they would make your end product vary. So basically you just want a square housing like the corrado projectors? I had a friend that had some, i can't remember what brand they were tho.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*

Anyways, is this what you want?
It looks a little better than your MS Paint pic


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (lucaq)*

thanks that's exactly what i would like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know my ms paint pic is not good. I see you are better equipped try to do it then.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (vento 95 GL)*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (lucaq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Similar idea, but lets hope SF doesn't try and make this set. All of their products make me wanna poo!
Cheap quality and overpriced!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 Jetta dual round headlights question??????? (gsantelli)*

Hey, has anyone one here heard about a new light kit Strictly Foreign made for the MK3 Jetta????


----------

